# Norwegian: King Harald gave a very emotional speech during..



## Grefsen

I would like to write the following *på norsk:

*King Harald gave a very emotional speech during yesterday's memorial ceremony at the Oslo Spectrum.

Her er mitt forsøk:

Kong Harald ga en meget emosjonell tale i gårsdagens minneseremoni i Oslo Spektrum.


----------



## TomTrussel

I'd choose "under" as the preposition instead of "i", and most likely I would say it was "følelsesladet" instead of "emosjonell" (Put a group of PR and public speech experts together, and they will most likely call it "emosjonell", but in ordinary speech "følelsesladet" will be more used.)

Kong Harald ga en veldig følelsesladet tale under gårsdagens minneseremoni i Oslo Spektrum.

Jeg er forøvrig litt i stuss når det gjelder ordet minneseremoni. Ryggmargsrefleksen tilsier at det burde vært minnesermoni, men stavekontrollen i Firefox forteller meg at seremoni er riktig... 

TT


----------



## Zluim

Kong Harald *holdt* en meget emosjonell/følelsesladet tale under gårsdagens minneseremoni i Oslo Spektrum.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Zluim said:


> Kong Harald *holdt* en meget emosjonell/følelsesladet tale under gårsdagens minneseremoni i Oslo Spektrum.



Jeg også tror det er bedre med *holdt*. Også, _følelsesladet_ er bedre enn 'emosjonell'. Det siste er egentlig et klinisk begrep på norsk, og det er en (dog veldig liten) meningsforskjell på de to. 'Emosjonell' er en personlig tilstand eller en personlig kvalitet. Det samme er egentlig tilfelle på engelsk, og på korrekt engelsk heter det _King Harald gave a very emotionally charged/ emotionally laden speech_, siden han holdt en følelsesladet tale og ikke en følelsestale.


----------



## TomTrussel

Er helt enig i at *holdt *er bedre 

TT


----------



## aaspraak

TomTrussel said:


> Jeg er forøvrig litt i stuss når det gjelder ordet minneseremoni. Ryggmargsrefleksen tilsier at det burde vært minnesermoni, men stavekontrollen i Firefox forteller meg at seremoni er riktig...
> TT



Seremoni er det riktige. Og det bekreftes av både bokmålsordboka og nynorskordboka http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=seremoni&begge=+&ordbok=begge

Elles er eg einig i at det er betre å bruka følelsesladet enn emosjonell.


----------



## Havfruen

aaspraak said:


> Seremoni er det riktige. Og det bekreftes av både bokmålsordboka og nynorskordboka http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=seremoni&begge=+&ordbok=begge



For what it's worth, I'm currently watching the video and it says "nasjonal *minneseremoni* for 22.7.11" on the screen. 
In general, isn't one allowed to create new compound words by putting two words together?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi Havfruen
To clarify - I believe TomTrussel and aaspraak are referring to spelling of the latter part of the word *minneseremoni*​, and it is correct that the word not only can, but must be written as a compound.


----------



## TomTrussel

Yeah, I'm sorry for any confusion, I did in no way suggest it be written in 2 words, it's the 2nd e in seremoni I was wondering about.

BTW; Is it supposed to be a silent e then, or is it just a matter of lazy "vålerengelsk" pronunciation on my part?  

TT - sorry for taking us off topic again


----------



## Grefsen

Takk for bidrag *TT, Zluim, NYC, aaspraak, og Havfruen!*  





TomTrussel said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry for any confusion, I did in no way suggest it be written in 2 words, it's the 2nd e in seremoni I was wondering about.
> 
> BTW; Is it supposed to be a silent e then, or is it just a matter of lazy "vålerengelsk" pronunciation on my part?
> 
> TT - sorry for taking us off topic again


For the record, I don't think you are really going "off topic" at all TT.  I wanted the title of my thread to have been "King Harald gave a very emotional speech during yesterday's *memorial ceremony*," but ran out of space and had shorten the title.


----------



## aaspraak

TomTrussel said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry for any confusion, I did in no way suggest it be written in 2 words, it's the 2nd e in seremoni I was wondering about.
> 
> BTW; Is it supposed to be a silent e then, or is it just a matter of lazy "vålerengelsk" pronunciation on my part?
> 
> TT - sorry for taking us off topic again



I pronounce that e. Ser-e-moni.


----------



## Havfruen

Thanks for the clarification, I totally missed the missing e. Somehow I thought the suggestion was to drop the "minne" altogether and translate "memorial service" as only "seremoni".


----------

